# Warner Brothers Announces all eight Harry Potter films on UHD in 2017



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> warner bros. Home entertainment announces the release of all eight harry potter films coming to ultra hd blu-ray™ in 2017
> 
> entire beloved film franchise
> 
> ...


----------

